# First Marlin



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

As most of you know, you have to get on the water to see what will happen. I almost did not go due to a Bama vs. Georgia get together that ran late into the morning. I usually wake up before the alarm to fish, but 4 A.M can come quick after just a couple hours of sleep (nap?). We went out past the edge on 9/28 to troll for Dolphin and/orWahoo. There was plenty of grass out there but not enough current or wind to form any weedlines that we could find. Flat calm seas and little to no wind. I had the trusty ballyhoo/ilander combo in the spread when around 9:30 the water erupted with the Marlin jumping throught the air multiple times. I was not prepared for this with 25 pound test set up for Kingfishing, but it sure made my headache from the night before go away quickly. Many thanks to the boat's captain, Donovan, for the great work to keep him out of the engines and from getting under the boat. Since I was running late I did not bring a camera but the captain had a camera on his phone so I got proof, but not the best pics.The fish was bigger in person Iswear (Sound familiar?)Is it a white Marlin?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah that is mr ****** for sure! Congrats on the bill.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice congrats, I cant wait till I catch my first one.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

This might help. Nice catch.

Scott


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

That is on my list of things to do. Congrats!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congradulations on your first and hopefully not last billfish. Those aren't that bad of pics for a phone camera.

:clap:clap


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

man that sounds like fun! congrats on #1:clap:bowdown


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

hard to say what it is b/c you cant see the dorsal fin or anal fin but most likely a white but it could be a rat blue


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

congrads!:clap


----------



## Fishfinder (Sep 22, 2008)

wish i could party hard, then catch a fish like that, good job:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats. i was stoked too when we caught our first marlin 2 years ago.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Based on the Pectoral Fin I would say its a ******. Whities have huge pec fins relative to their body size. If you see a ****** in the spread and it hasnt actually attacked a bait yet, 9 times out of 10 you will see only those pec fins lit up bright indigo blue.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations. :letsparty


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i agree. without the dorsal in the picture it is hard to tell whether this is a white or a blue. i have seen whites with MUCH bigger, more paddle-like pectoral fins than the one in this picture.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Beautiful fish, congrats on your first.


----------

